# المنتديات الأسرية > مالذ وطاب في فن الاطباق >  >  "" كيفية صنع الشاورما .. بالصور

## همسات وله

اليوم عندنا وجبة عشا 
سهله ولذيذه ومضمونة المصدر 
واني لطشتها من احد المنتديات 
وجربتها وعجبتني 
وهاكم الوصفه بالتفاصيل والصور 
ولاتنسوني حبايبي  من دعاكم 

الشاورما من السندويشات المفضلة لدى الجميع دون استثناء .
لذا احببت ان يكون سندويش الشاورما من صنع يديك.
المقادير :
كيلو لحم مدهنة بدون عظم 
اوصدور دجاج 
اني جربتها عالدجاج 
عصير ليمونة ...
3 ملاعق كبيرة خل 
ملح / فلفل اسود / بهارات / قرفة ( ملعقة صغيرة من كل صنف )
الطريقة :
ننظف قطعة اللحم ونغسلها ..
نضعها في الفريزرمدة 3-6 ساعات ( حتى يكون تقطيعها اسهل ) ...
توضع مقلاة واسعة على نار متوسطة حتى تسخن جيدا ( انا افضل استخدام التيفال )
في هذه الاثناء يقطع اللحم المتجمد بسكين حادة الى شرائح رقيقة 
تصف رقائق اللحم في المقلاة السخنة حسب اتساعها ..
يرش فوقها نصف كمية التوابل ...

[IMG]http://img20.**************/img20/827/9999993nz.jpg[/IMG]

لاحظوا كيف اللحم صاير رقائق 
وعندما يبدأ الدهن بالذوبان تقلب الشرائح بملعقة خشبية مسطحة ...
يضاف عصير الليمون و الخل فوق اللحم ...
ترش بقية التوابل فوق الشرائح و تترك على النار حتى تنضج 
[IMG]http://img20.**************/img20/7526/dsc002247ko.jpg[/IMG]

لاعطائها نكهة خاصة و حتى تتفوق على شورما المطاعم 
سوي هذي الطريقة بعد ان تنضج الشورما تماما 
[IMG]http://img20.**************/img20/9548/dsc002315ck.jpg[/IMG]





نضع قطعه من الفحم فى الوسط لتعطى للشواه نكهه لذيذه
......................... ....
نجي للخبز الخاص اللي نلف فيه الشورما ..
امقادير : 
3 كاس طحين ابيض
1 بيضة
1/2 ملعقة صغيرة خميرة فورية 
1 ملعقة كبيرة سكر
1/4 و 1 كاس ما ءلعجن 
1/2 ملعقة صغيرة ملح
تخلط المقادير الجافة ثم يضاف البيضة والماء بالتدريج للحصول على عجينة متجانسة ...
تغطى وتترك لترتاح لمدة 15 دقيقة ....
تقسم الى كور صغيرة .... تفرد كل كرة على شكل دائرة خفيفة
بعد ان ينثر بعض الطحين ( انا اكثر منه حتى تسهل عملية الفرد )
[IMG]http://img367.**************/img367/2333/dsc002285vz.jpg[/IMG]

يحمى صاج حتى يصل الى درجه متوسطه
يسكب 1/2 ملعقة زيت عافية عليها ثم توضع الدائرة الخبز 
وتحرك بحيث يصل الزيت الى جميع اطرافها ...
اثناء ذلك ترق الكرة الثانية ... تقلب الخبزة لليتحمر وجهها الاخر ..
ننتظر ثواني ثم نرفعها ونضع الدائرة الاخرى ...... وهكذا 
[IMG]http://img367.**************/img367/2512/dsc002297ug.jpg[/IMG]

خلصنا الخبز ... نلفه في كيس بلاستك حتى لا يجف ... 
الان دور اللف ونكون مجهزين
بقدونس مفروم 
بصل شرائح رقيقة ومقلب في سماق 
( انتبهوا للسماق لا يكون خشن الطحن لانه يخرب الشغل كله )
طحينية او ( طرطور )
وهو يتكون من: كوب شاي طحينية + عصير ليمون الكمية حسب الذوق ( 2- 4 ملعقة كبيرة ) + ثوم مهروس الكمية حسب الذوق ( من فص الى فصين ) + ملح + 1ملعقة كبيرة زيت زيتون + زبادي تقريبا كوب شاي الى كوب ونص ...
.يمزج اولا الثوم مع الملح حتى يذوب تقريبا ثم يضاف اليه الطحينية و الليمون ويمزج جيدا ...
نلاحظ ان المزيج مع الخلط يقسى ويتماسك يضاف ****ادي تدريجيا ... 
ملعقة ملعقة ... ويخلط بعد كل ملعقة جيدا...لانه لو اضيف دفعة واحد فان الخليط يتكتل ..
.يضاف زيت الزيون في النهاية )
نفرش قرص الخبز .. ونضع : القليل من اللحم ... القليل من الطحينية ... بقدونس ... بصل بالكمية اللي نحبها 
[IMG]http://img60.**************/img60/2168/dsc002339vm.jpg[/IMG]

ثم نطوي وحتى نسطر عليها نغلقها بعود التزين ..
وهذا الشكل النهائي ....................... بالعافية 
[IMG]http://img60.**************/img60/6208/dsc002389dl.jpg[/IMG]


جربوها وانتظر النتيجه
ودعاكم اول شيئ
تحياتي 
همسات وله

----------


## واحد فاضي

تسلمي خيتي على هالطريقه الحلوه 

بصراحه انا عندي طريقه تشبهها شوي 

وما تقصر أم زين العابدين 
مخليتني ما أروح اي مطعم ابد 
قبل كم يوم عزمت واحد من الشباب وسوت ام زين شاورما الى الحين وهو يبغى اسم 
المطعم 

يالله ننفخ شوي في المدام - بس لا تكون مسجله ويانا وأنا ما أدري ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟خخخخخخخ

تحياتي خيتي

----------


## ســحرالقوافي

يم يم  


جوعتيني



شكلها كلش حلوه


تسلم الايادي




ان شاء الله نجربها





واحد فاضي فوق جوعي جوعني 

يا الله خلاص بقوم اسوي لي 


دمتــــــــــــــِ بحفظ اللـــــــــــــــــه

----------


## همسات وله

مشكور اخي العزيز ابو زين 
والله يعطيك العافيه 
ويخليلك ام زين انشالله ويخليك ليها 

مشكوره حبيبتي سحر القوافي 
والله يعطيك العافيه 
وما انحرم من تواجدك بين صفحاتي 

تحياتي لكم 
همسات وله

----------


## فرح

حـــــــــــركاااااات 
يسلمووووو حبيبتي
ام أيـــــــــــات
ع الطريقه وشكلها واااايد لذيذه 
انا بيتنا مايحبوو اكل ابره ابد !؟
كل هالاشياء بيتيه 
يعطيك الف عاااااااافيه 
وراح اجرب هالطريقه واكيد بدعي لك بكل خير وسعاااده 
بنتظااااار المزيييييييد
دمت في رعاية لله وحفظه 
تحيااااتي فـــــــــــرح

----------


## طيبه الروح

خيتوووه ليش جذيه تجوعني 
تدري اني الاكل كلش ما هو يمي
بس شكله عجيب شهيه بس خلاص 
خيتوووه بجي بيتكم سوي لي
بجربه من ايدك  اهي وباقي ونتي تعرفيهم
تسلمي خيتووو ه والله يعطيكي العافيه 
تحياتي اليك طيبه الروح

----------


## الشهلاء

طريقه سهله ونتيجه لذيذه خخخ 
مشكوره خيتو وتسلم أيدك

----------


## دمـوع الـورد

اللاااااااااي باين لذييذه
شكرا يالغلا

----------


## همسات وله

يسلمو حبايب عالمرور
والله يعطيكم العافيه 
وعساكم عالقوة دوم 
تحياااااااتي وتمنياااااااتي للجميع بالتوفيق
اختكم اللي تحبكم 
همسااااااااات وله :rolleyes:

----------


## م الغاليين

بالصراحة شكلها حلو 
لازم اسويها عجبتني 
الله يوفقش ويسلمش 
مشكوررررررررررررة

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

تسلمي خيتو على الطرح ..

كل المودة

----------


## اوتار فاطمه

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

السلام عليكم 

وها أنا أبدا بطرح مشاركاتي لكم لعه يفديكم وأفيد منكم  عطوني رايكم اخواتي واخواني 
وشكررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر  ا 


بسم الله أبدا

المقادير :

كيلو لحم مدهنة بدون عظم ( هبرة )

عصير ليمونة

3 ملاعق كبيرة خل 

ملعقة صغيرة من كل ( ملح / فلفل اسود / بهارات / قرفة )

الطريقة :

ننظف قطعة اللحم ونغسلها نضعها في قسم التجميد مدة 3-6 ساعات ( حتى يكون تقطيعها اسهل )

توضع مقلاة واسعة على نار متوسطة حتى تسخن جيدا في هذه الاثناء يقطع اللحم المتجمد بسكين حادة الى شرائح 

رقيقة ( هي بتطلع رقيقة غصب طيب لان اللحم جامد والسكينة تقطع اطرافه ) 

تصف رقائق اللحم في المقلاة السخنة حسب اتساعها .. يرش فوقها نصف كمية التوابل 

لاحظوا كيف اللحم صاير رقائق 

وعندما يبدأ الدهن بالذوبان تقلب الشرائح بملعقة خشبية مسطحة ...

يضاف عصير الليمون و الخل فوق اللحم ...

ترش بقية التوابل فوق الشرائح و تترك على النار حتى تنضج 



لاعطائها نكهة خاصة و حتى تتفوق على شورما المطاعم سوي هذي الطريقة بعد ان تنضج الشورما تماما الزبدة في وسط الفحمة تعطي نكهة الشواء اللذيذه 


الخبز الخاص اللي نلف فيه الشورما 

المقادير : 3 كأس طحين أبيض ، بيضة ، نصف ملعقة صغيرة خميرة فورية ، ملعقة كبيرة سكر

كأس وربع ماء للعجن ، نصف ملعقة صغيرة ملح 

الطريقة :

تخلط المقادير الجافة ثم يضاف البيضة والماء بالتدريج للحصول على عجينة متجانسة ...

تغطى وتترك لترتاح لمدة 15 دقيقة ....

تقسم الى كور صغيرة .... تفرد كل كرة على شكل دائرة خفيفة بعد ان ينثر بعض الطحين ( نكثر منه حتى تسهل عملية الفرد )


يحمى صاج او تاوه حتى يصل الى درجة متوسطة يسكب 1/2 ملعقة زيت عافية عليها ثم توضع 

الدائرة الخبز وتحرك بحيث يصل الزيت الى جميع اطرافها ... اثناء ذلك ترق الكرة الثانية ... تقلب الخبزة لليتحمر وجهها 

الاخر ...ننتظر ثواني ثم نرفعها ونضع الدائرة الاخرى ...... وهكذا 



خلصنا الخبز ... نلفه في كيس بلاستك حتى لا يجف ...

الحين دور اللف نكون مجهزين :

بقدونس مفروم 

بصل شرائح رقيقة ومقلب في سماق ( انتبهوا للسماق لا يكون خشن الطحن لأنه يخرب الشغل كله )

طحينيةأو( طرطور ) وهو يتكون من

: كوب شاي طحينية + عصير ليمون الكمية حسب الذوق ( 2- 4 ملعقة كبيرة ) + ثوم 

مهروس الكمية حسب الذوق ( من فص الى فصين ) + ملح + 1ملعقة كبيرة زيت زيتون + زبادي تقريبا كوب شاي إلى

كوب ونص ....يمزج أولاًالثوم مع الملح حتى يذوب تقريبا ثم يضاف اليه الطحينية و الليمون ويمزج جيدا ...نلاحظ أن المزيج 

مع الخلط يقسى ويتماسك يضاف الزبادي تدريجيا ... ملعقة ملعقة ... ويخلط بعد كل ملعقة جيدا...لأنه لو اضيف دفعة واحد 

فإن الخليط يتكتل ...يضاف زيت الزيتون في النهاية

نفرش قرص الخبز .. ونضع : القليل من اللحم ... القليل من الطحينية ... بقدونس ... بصل بالكمية اللي نحبها 




ثم نطوي وحتى نسطر عليها نغلقها بعود التزين ..

وهذا الشكل النهائي ....................... بالعافية

----------


## أميرة باحساسي

تسلم الايااادي ام محمد
يعطيك رب العافية .. بانتظار جديدك

تحياتي

----------


## اوتار فاطمه

الله يسلمك ويعاافيكي يارب اختي 

اميرة 

اختك ام محمد

----------


## ؛ بسمة ؛؛

مشكووووووورة أم محمد 
سويتها مره لذيذة ..
عطاك الله العافيه

----------


## أخت القمر

واااااااو والله شهيتيني

 تسلم هالديات يارب

 يعطيك العافيه

----------


## اوتار فاطمه

الله يعافيكـم أخواتي بسمه واخت القمر 

مشكوورين على المرور الرائـــــع والجميل في 

صفحتي المتواضعه

أخــــــتـكم / ام محمد

----------


## دمعه حزن

*يم يم يممممممي*
*لذيذ ومشهي بالخصوص يعني عند الجوعانين*
*الف شكر لك خيووه ع الوصفه الحلوه*
*ان شاء الله راح نجربها* 
*يسلمووا خيوه*
*موفقه*

*تحياتي*
*دمعه حزن*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

طبعا ام محمد شفتها من زمان مو قادرة ارد تشهي واااجد

تسلم يدج عساج عالقوة ...

ننتظر الموالح اللذيذة منج ..

----------


## اوتار فاطمه

الله يسلمك اختي  دمعه على المرور الطيب وجربيها وايد لذيذه 

الله يسلمك اختي شذى  والله يقويش ونشاء الله الموالح جايه 

شاكرة لكم  مروركم  الكريم 

اختكم ام محمد

----------


## سيناريو

*يمي يمي والله شكلها مرررررررررة لذيذة*
*تسلم الايدي اللي حطتها*
*الله يعطيك العافية*

----------


## اوتار فاطمه

الله يعافيكي اختي سيناريو

ومشكوره على تنويرك الموضوع 

اختك ام محمد

----------


## فرح

يعطيك العااافيه حبيبتي ام محمد
تم دمج الموضوعين لوجود ردود من الاعضاء

----------


## اوتار فاطمه

الله يعافيك اختي فرح 

عطرتي صفحتي المتواضعه 

اختك ام محمد

----------


## Sweet Magic

يسلمووووووووووووووو

الله يعطيك العافيه

----------


## همسات وله

مشكورين حبايب عالمرور
والله يعطيكم العافيه 
وعساني ماانحرم من طلتكم الحلوه 
تحيااااتي للجميع 
اختكم اللي اكيد تحبكم 
همساااات وله

----------


## ام عبدالله 111

_مشكوره وتسلمين لازم راح اجربها_ 
_ويعطيك العافيه_

----------

